# Satyr legs!



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I just came across this, and of course thought of how awesome this would be for a Halloween costume:

YouTube - Digilegs Demo


Kim Graham's Gallery

They are pricey, but the effect is AMAZING. 

She's got some pretty sweet paper maché and art stuff on her site as well...


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow! Those would be great for a Pteratactyl costume.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

they seem to make the legs appear disproportionate to the body, but other than that it's a great design that is similar to stilts used in films to create the inhuman creature effect.


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

those would make for a killer werewolf costume! a little pricey for my blood, but very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

i would love these for a centaur costume!


----------



## Mrs.Anthony337 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ditto on the Centaur (World of Warcraft Character) Costume- awesome!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I made some pretty sweet ones last year unfortunatly in the hurry of getting everything done and rushing out to party I never got a clear picture of them from the side or my hooves (sp?)


----------

